# A2 Weekend sales



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks like a pretty good weekend for HD DVD :bigsmile:

http://www.videobusiness.com/article/CA6498141.html


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That's pretty serious!


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Yep. 90K just from Wal*Mart, Best Buy and Circuit City over the weekend. No other vendors counted.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow! Nice move on having inexpensive players. Goes to show you that if priced right it will sell.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I'm hoping this will greatly change the tide. I want Blockbuster to carry HD in stores, instead of just online (though I'm grateful for that).


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

That's awesome for Hd DVD. I remember hearing Transformers Hd DVD sold into numbers like 200K copies and that was the best ever. Now add 90K people with players.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

toecheese said:


> I'm hoping this will greatly change the tide. I want Blockbuster to carry HD in stores, instead of just online (though I'm grateful for that).



According to the grapevine Blockbuster is quickly on its' way to bankruptcy. 
Time to get yourself a Netflix account 
They carry all the HDM's.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Something must be going on with these big movie rental chains. Movie Gallery, who is huge in the southeast, filed chapter 11 bankruptcy just recently.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Hollywood video as well. They are just losing too much business to online companies like Netflix and the other one I can't think of right now, lol.
They screwed their customers for too long thinking they had no other avenues for movies. 
I think comp. downloads(illegal rips) are a killer for them as well.

Serves them right if you ask me...but I like any company that gets 'too big' to go down so I am biased.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I read the so-called article on Blockbuster 'going bankrupt' and it is so much hooey. It was just an angry blog post (in the website 'hackingnetflix') by someone who loves netflix and hated BB. I've had both services and found blockbuster to be the better one personally. In fact, if anyone is in trouble long-term, it is Netflix: http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2007/11/01/bad-news-for-netflix.aspx


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Hmmmm.....well, I know personally I cannot stand BB. All those years of killing me with late fees even on movies returned the right day just later than they want has led me to Netflix and I will never go back. BB is too expensive as well.
And 'especially' since my local three stock only 6,4,& 3 respecticely BR discs and 0 HD-DVD's 
If I'm going the online route, then why bother using BB?


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I bought two A2s. I gave one to my friend as a wedding present and I kept one as an upgrade for my A1.

I love the A2! The A1 will be moved to the bedroom.


----------

